# Which motor??? the 5.4 or v10



## krazy (Nov 16, 2005)

Looking at getting a new 1 ton extendcab p/u. I am going to put a plow on it as well. Just wondering if you would stay with the 5.4 or go with the v10. It is not going to be used for commercial plowing. I have about 10 accounts and will drive the truck as a daily unit in the summer. I was thinking diesel but am not sure about the cost and how I would use it...thanks for any help. 

Ohh, is the western v as good as the boss???


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

For a daily driver and not towing a trailer daily a V10 is a waste of fuel, the 5.4 will have more than enough power to plow with.


----------



## kobzjv (Sep 19, 2005)

*no v-10*

i only got 10-12 mpg on a 04 f-350 extended cab,have a 05 f-250 crew cab diesel and get 16-19mpg,if you ask me deisel is well worth it.once you go with diesel you'll never go back to gas,that's my 2 cents/ps got a boss 8' superduty poly installed with hand held control installed for $4350


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

kobzjv said:


> ionce you go with diesel you'll never go back to gas,


What he said.  The two new ztr mowers I am buying for next year will have kubota diesels in them. Right now all the 4x4 vehicles are diesel.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

The 5.4 is more than enough for what you say you do. I used the 5,4 for commercial plowing for three years no problem. You will never get the cost of the diesel back in the saved fuel mileage, get the 5.4!


----------



## kobzjv (Sep 19, 2005)

*the 5.4 is dog*

i pick-up 2500# of bag salt at a time,the v-10 was straining,now the diesel you don't even know its in the back of the truck.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I push with a 5.4 and absolutely LOVE it!! I would like a diesel, but it's not in the budget. For snowplowing...that 5.4 does awesome. Warms up nice and quick in the winter and has plenty of power.

Let us know what you decide!!


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

dads got a fx4 f150 with the 5.4 in it and it tows nicely.you can deffintly know theres something back there. his truck is a 03. ive pulled the same load with my buddies 04 fx4. and the same thing. now if i go get the farm truck out of the barn. 1995 f350 srw 4x4 power stroke. i know its still back there but i can still run the hills at 60+ mph


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

V-10 is a pig on fuel. Deisel is nice and they say it takes alot of fuel to pay itself back. But what I saw in the used diesels, you seam to get almost all your money back for it.


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

5.4 here. May as well be married to a gas station. At these prices I would stay with the 5.4. Right now, diesel seems to be more per gallon.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

anything on the V10 ?


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

5.4l is a dog in my opion. I had it in my 01 F150 7700# package with xcab. I thought it was a decent motor when I had it. But only becuase I honestly didn't know any better. When I got my 04 350 with the 6.0l psd I learned quick. So my pick is the Diesel. But if not that then the v10.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

If your not going to be towing 12000lbs every day, the 5.4L is the perfect engine for you.

I figured out that at the increased price of a diesel truck ($5200) and the increased price of diesel fuel (about $1.00 more per gallon) it would take me approx 200,000 miles to just break even.

I love diesels, but when you do the real life numbers, your better off leaving that extra money in the bank.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i have a v-10 excursion i doubt the fuel econo is much worst than the v8
theres no replacement for displacement. 

john


----------



## DELBERT (Apr 24, 2004)

this is my 3rd v-10 the motor is excellent I get 12 mpg in town driving I can pull anything for a hundred bucks more on a new truck v-10 all the way the 5.4 will suck just as much fuel and the desile will cost ya 4500 more and here desiel is almost a dollar more a gallon than unleaded I would go v-10


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I have been wondering the same thing myself. I am thinking about getting a new shop truck, the 94 is showing its age. I was thinking about finding a used 01 or 02 F350 4X4 ext.cab long box with the 5.4L or V10/auto, use it for a shop truck and also back-up plow truck. With me I already have 3 other 1tons that are diesel, so that isn't an issue for me. I am just a wondering if a ext.cab long box will be a bit to much truck for the little 5.4L????


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Had a 04 F-250 5.4 now have a 05 F-350 V-10. No comparison. The V-10 has WAY more power and when towing gets the same mileage ,empty yes it does worse than the 5.4 but if you are looking to buy a 3/4 or a 1 ton you are going to be towing or hauling a lot of the time. I would buy the V-10 again.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I recently drove a pretty new 150 and a 250 with a 5.4, I was actually surprised at how peppy they were. I have driven a new 350 and a new Excursion with V10, and I was totally underwhelmed. I know it has more power than a 5.4, but it sure didnt feel like it to me. I have driven V10s in class A motorhomes a couple times, and while it is plenty of power to move a big huge vehicle or tow a big trailer, it always revved like you were beating it to death to get it to go. I am actually surprised to hear anybody recommend the v10, I can't imagine anyone thinking they were impressive, what with all the revving and slow acceleration. My brother in law gets 9 mpg with his Excursion. Should have got the diesel.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

Smitty58 said:



> Had a 04 F-250 5.4 now have a 05 F-350 V-10. No comparison. The V-10 has WAY more power and when towing gets the same mileage


 But an 04 5.4L and 05 V-10 are like compairing apples and oranges. The 04 5.4L (2 valve) has 260 HP and the 05 V-10 (3valve) has 362 HP, 102 HP differance.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Team_Yamaha said:


> I am just a wondering if a ext.cab long box will be a bit to much truck for the little 5.4L????


Yeah...that's a good question. I have the ext.cab FX4 with reg. bed. In my opinion, the engine is well suited. I push a 7.5 Meyer plow, so I have plenty of power.

So far, I've never wished I had more power, but maybe the next truck will be V10 or diesel. But, like I said, for now, the 5.4 is absolutely perfect for my situation.


----------



## gpfarrell (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm sure the 5.4 is enough.

But who wants enough?

I recently drove 3 F250s... a '04 5.4, a '05 5.4, and a '05 V10.

They were all 4wd, auto, supercab, shortbeds.

The '04 was enough. The '05 5.4 got a nice kick in power. The new coil spring front suspension was an awesome improvement.

But the '05 V10... wow. That's the one my buddy bought. It rocked. All kinds of power. I didn't think it revved too much at all, but it would spin that tach around as it gained speed!

Be careful comparing one year to another or an Excursion to a pick-up. From 0-40, I think my 300-6 would give my 460 a good run... course the 300 was in a 3500 pound 2wd 1/2 ton and the big block is in a 5900 pound 4wd 3/4 ton... if it ain't apples to apples, be careful.

The ford truck forum goes on and on and on about these... in the end, engines are a compromise... those diesels throw alot of weight up front, the little engines have to work and the big ones suck... fuel. I'm always in a hurry, so give me the big one!


----------



## PAplowman (Nov 22, 2005)

krazy said:


> Looking at getting a new 1 ton extendcab p/u. I am going to put a plow on it as well. Just wondering if you would stay with the 5.4 or go with the v10. It is not going to be used for commercial plowing. I have about 10 accounts and will drive the truck as a daily unit in the summer. I was thinking diesel but am not sure about the cost and how I would use it...thanks for any help.
> 
> Ohh, is the western v as good as the boss???


Drive a diesel! No comparison, the gassers are toys compared to the power of the oil burner!


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

*Mpg*

empty NOT plowing or towing the V8 will get a little better MPG not much start plowing and the 5.4 V8 is working really hard to keep up, not saying that it doesnt have the power to do-just has to work harder, thus less MPG. the V10 has more power and will work less to get the job done. BOTTOM LINE both get poor gas mileage when put in a heavy F-250/350. the V10 just has the power!!!


----------

